# Glued Up



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

Ava is about 4 to 4.5 months old now and I decided to glue her ears up, I figured it couldn't hurt much and didn't seem like nearly as much interfering with her ear as taping or forms. Her right ear went "up" overnight at about 10 weeks and has been a comb-over ever since. Her left ear was up but has recently gone floppy and has started to form a kind of fold from her keeping it pushed back all the time, it stands if the wind is right or if she is has her full focus on something but is still weak at the side. Going back to look at pictures it seems her dad has a "weak" spot in the same ear that resembles this. I'm kind of worried about it because my dad has a malamute whose one ear was up and fell during teething and never came up after people kept telling him to leave it alone because it would. It may sound shallow but Dakota's floppy ear may show character, but it doesn't look "pure" and even though shes a pet, I'm proud of her and I'd like to have people look at her and KNOW she's a beautiful german shepherd. So here are some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Four months is a little young to glue or tape, but it's probably not going to hurt anything. 

Is she done teething? Ears sometimes don't stand up until after they're completely done with the teething process. At 4 months, i'm assuming she probably isn't.

One thing to be careful with taping is to make sure she doesn't scratch those ears. She can easily scratch too hard and rip those two ears apart. Then you're going to have a nasty, bloody bald spot where the glue was, so just be careful and keep an eye on here.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with gluing, so please pardon my ignorace. How does gluing help with that inside portion of the cartalidge to 'harden' (for lack of a better term)?

Just curious.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard Solid Gold Seameal will help. I put mine on it around 4 months if they aren't up. If they aren't up by 5 months then I consider forms depending on what state they are in. If they aren't up by 5.5 months then I do give them support (forms)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

BestK9GSD said:


> I'm not too familiar with gluing, so please pardon my ignorace. How does gluing help with that inside portion of the cartalidge to 'harden' (for lack of a better term)?
> 
> Just curious.


*I think* it helps by standing the ears up in their natural position so when the cartilage finally hardens up, it hardens in a position that they're naturally supposed to be. 

If they harden while folded over or not standing, I think they kind of get stick in that position. 

The glue makes them stand while the cartilage naturally hardens them in a position that they're supposed to be in.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> *I think* it helps by standing the ears up in their natural position so when the cartilage finally hardens up, it hardens in a position that they're naturally supposed to be.
> 
> If they harden while folded over or not standing, I think they kind of get stick in that position.
> 
> ...



That is how I understood it to be, and my vet said he saw no issue with it so I figured it was worth a shot. She hasn't bothered with them at all, and I used the tear mender glue..so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jan 4, 2013)

what kind of glue should i be using and can i get it at Petco?

my girl is 17 weeks. almost done teething. one ear is up, one is down and it looks like a crease is forming so I am worried about her other ear. 

My other GSD's ears were both up at 4 months. 

I was told by a friend to use a tampon and tape but from the research I have done glue looks to have better results as far as looks go


----------

